# overclocking a monitor :O



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 31, 2014)

so i happened upon this review/thread of my new Samsung PLS and it suggests o/c ing the monitor to 72hz, here is the article http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/m...review-matte-1080p-ad-pls-72hz-overclock.html (scroll down to overlcocking link and click ).

Im wondering if it is worth it as i have a Nvidia gfx card and the thread says this:

*After downloading the latest Nvidia Drivers, Nvidia Users should follow the instructions in the above image to overclock the Samsung S24D590PL. 

To force 72hz in games and OC download CRU from here and follow the instructions in this thread.

72hz is idea for movies and higher overclocks like 75hz mess up the colors. Overclocking the monitor also bypasses the Nvidia signal issue.*

Any help/guidance is appreciated


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2014)

So why would you want to overclock a monitor?


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 1, 2014)

Frick said:


> So why would you want to overclock a monitor?


 higher refresh rates don't only give moar epeen but are a lot smoother?

However, I'm not really sure on what noticeable difference going from 60 -> 72hz would make.



@OP: You should be able to make a custom profile to make it run 72hz @ 1080. Just look in nVidia Control Panel -> Display -> Customise and set it up accordingly.

If it doesnt work, it should auto-revert back to the previous settings that were fine.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 1, 2014)

I found that on my Dell S2340Ms that increasing the refresh rate is possible up to ~75Hz but the problem is the if feels like the display is dropping frames so it really results in a less smooth image. All in all, for my displays it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2014)

I ran my Qnix up to 96Hz and it seemed much smoother, i guess it depends on the panel?


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

Tried this on my viewsonic and anything beyond 60 made me reduce from 1080. And if I oversampled 2560x1440 (I think) it made me reduce back down to 58 hz. In games that supported higher resolutions it looked some nice allowing me to almost drop AA on a 1080 screen. Overall for me it really wasn't worth it. Some monitors are better at accepting overclocking than others thou.
Edit: I should mention I am using DVI. Word is hdmi or displayport work better for holding the signals.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a backup or dual monitor in case something goes wrong. which will happen usually with cru.

Things might work with oc/hz increase,but when you reboot might load to a black screen.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 1, 2014)

I been using CRU for years you people live under a rock 
never had a issue with CRU causing black screen on most monitors it will simply display "signal out of range" and then fall back to the default so long as you don't set the refrash rate on boot without testing it first  you are fine
just make sure you are using the "detailed resolutions field" and that that default refresh rate is first on the list


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> I been using CRU for years you people live under a rock
> _*never had a issue with CRU causing black screen on most monitors it will simply display "signal out of range" and then fall back to the default so long as you don't set the refrash rate on boot without testing it first  you are fine*_
> just make sure you are using the "detailed resolutions field" and that that default refresh rate is first on the list


This.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> higher refresh rates don't only give moar epeen but are a lot smoother?
> 
> However, I'm not really sure on what noticeable difference going from 60 -> 72hz would make.
> 
> ...




well it made a huge difference in the CRT days. if your monitor can do higher than it allows you, definitely try it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Upping refresh rate TO 75Hz on my ol Nec Multisync LCD 1700V allowed better picture quality.



XL-R8R said:


> higher refresh rates don't only give moar epeen but are a lot smoother?
> 
> However, I'm not really sure on what noticeable difference going from 60 -> 72hz would make.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrosor (Sep 1, 2014)

My old LG 24' lcd screen"overclocked" from 60Hz to 75Hz. The difference was noticeable when playing. A lot smoother experience even with so little increase. So i say it is worth trying


----------



## Geofrancis (Sep 1, 2014)

is it just me or is 60fps far too slow for a fps? anything less than 90 for me looks laggy even with a 60hz screen.


----------



## Ultrosor (Sep 2, 2014)

Geofrancis said:


> is it just me or is 60fps far too slow for a fps? anything less than 90 for me looks laggy even with a 60hz screen.


60fps is enough for me. But if it goes below that, then it's not good.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 2, 2014)

my Catleap runs 120hz with my GTX 780 without any issues at all, of what i can see.


----------



## alwayssts (Sep 2, 2014)

As I've mentioned a few times, I tinkered with this quite a bit.  It allowed me to get my tv to 77mhz while using lcd overdrive (in catalyst).  In my opinion, the results were tangible and worth doing.  That said, at that point it was a really weird game of amd's drivers vs. ToastyX working around them (not to mention the video encoding/decoding issues as well as hdmi vs dvi drawbacks).  At some point I gave up because eff it, but I think for many people it can be helpful.

That alllll said, I'mma just buy a P series tv 'cause it says 120hz input ('high velocity mode') on the freakin' tin (ie there *should* be a 1080p 120hz EDID).  That makes life so much easier.  In many peoples' cases...if you're truly thinking of doing this, imho just buy a 120hz monitor and be done with it...the advantages of 120hz (be it 24/30hz multiples for video/film, gaming smoothness, input lag, etc) are worth it.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 2, 2014)

Geofrancis said:


> is it just me or is 60fps far too slow for a fps? anything less than 90 for me looks laggy even with a 60hz screen.


That could be an issue with particular games where user input is directly tied to the same thread that handles rendering. That would make it feel rough with respect to you interacting with the game and at higher frame rates, it polls HIDs faster giving a smoother experience. This isn't true for games that are well designed and other than that, there is no reason why 90FPS would be better than 60FPS on a 60Hz screen, even more so since frames just get dropped otherwise.

With that said, a well coded game should feel the same at 60FPS or 120FPS on a 60Hz screen.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 2, 2014)

My U2713HM went from 60 to 80 with CRU i dont see a difference in BF4, witch runs with my settings at about 100 fps.


----------



## broken pixel (Sep 2, 2014)

27", 2560x1440 @ 100Hz with my Overlord LG panel.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 2, 2014)

Got my Qnix 27" 2560x1440 @ 110hz. Been running that for the past 9 months. No issues.

I came from a 24" 1080p 120hz TN panel. The 10hz difference is not really noticeable, but the IPS (or PLS?) is certainly nicer.

Waiting for some 4k panels that are less than 40" and can do 120hz @1080p without fiddling with CRU.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 3, 2014)

I recently just purchased a 144hz monitor. Running at 100hz, 120hz, or 144hz, I do not not see much gain over 60hz. Natural selection 2 which I play quite a bit has incredibly fast movement where more hz actually makes a difference. Faster hz makes a difference but it wasn't anything impressive to me. Using lightboost, even on AMD gpu's, makes NS2 seem like slow motion because I don't lose my target. I feel like I am advertising but my point is that hz alone doesn't make a huge difference in my opinion. 60 to 72 just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 3, 2014)

Just for the record, it's worth noting that 72Hz is an interest refresh rate for a very good reason and I would like to explain it. Many HD videos in the USA have a frame rate of 24 frames per second of progressively scanned frames by ATSC standard, which is exactly 1/3 of 72 frames per second. As a result, you can render all frames of a video (1 video frame to 3 display refresh frames,) without dropping any frames or having to do anything special when the rates don't match up. So playback might feel less jittery as a result. Much like how video at 29.97 FPS (NTSC) would be less choppy at 60Hz because it's (practically) a multiple of the video frame rate.

So basically, when your refresh rate is above 60Hz and is a multiple of your video frame rate. You win.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 3, 2014)

The only monitor that does not seem to drop frames when overclocked are the X-Star Korean panels. There was a lot of talk about the idea behind dropped frames as a result in a Korean Monitor Owners thread at OCN.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 3, 2014)

60 to 75 is huge. (My monitor does both at stock) However, as someone else said they might not display all the frames when overclocked.


----------



## silapakorn (Sep 3, 2014)

Have been using 120hz monitor for years, I'm not going back to 60hz forever.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 3, 2014)

If you are playing MP and your rig can handle it 120/144Hz dose seem like an option but when playing singleplayer an IPS/PLS has no equal. Ideally you would have both on your desk, 144Hz for online play and a IPS for singleplayer, movies and work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2014)

so i have followed the instructions and also did the CRU bit and my monitor is reporting a refresh rate of 72hz  games with vsync enabled also show 72fps.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 8, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so i have followed the instructions and also did the CRU bit and my monitor is reporting a refresh rate of 72hz  games with vsync enabled also show 72fps.


Congrats! Have you noticed any improvements in overall performance and feel?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 8, 2014)

i've only played d3 so far but it seems to run smoother w/o hiccups


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 16, 2015)

So I tried this using the Nvidia Control panel method.  2 of my monitors would go to 69hz but 1 would only go to 64hz.  I changed my dvi cable to a hdmi with a dvi adapter and it fixed the problem.






I also did it on a shitty 32" 720p tv that I have and got it to 72hz.  It made the picture much better.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2015)

So whats the recommended way to do this in windows 8.1, with AMD?

I'm happy to try it but last time i looked into it, it involved unsigned drivers and lots of bullshit


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 16, 2015)

Kind of related... My dell shows a refresh of 75hz... Anyway to know if its running at that?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 16, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> Kind of related... My dell shows a refresh of 75hz... Anyway to know if its running at that?


My S2340Ms will accept up to 72Hz (some up to 75Hz) but it appears that the display drops the extra frames. I would leave it at 60Hz or you might find yourself with some level of stuttering.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 16, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> Kind of related... My dell shows a refresh of 75hz... Anyway to know if its running at that?



Powerstrip can measure the hz ur monitor is running mine showed if i remember correct 119,53 hz while running 120hz at 2560x1440.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2015)

heh, even 61Hz wont run on my sony. its super fussy about refresh rates it seems.


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2015)

lets start a thing everybody list your monitor and working cru timings/refresh
got a new monitor today a Samsung S24D300
was able to get 72Hz @ 1080  and 75hz @ 900p
which takes it from 2Ms monitor down to near 1ms g2g
over the default of 59 pretty dam good for a 140.00 shipped monitor
you can use this site to verify you aren't getting frame-drops
http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## Toothless (May 26, 2015)

My monitor is stock 1600x900 60hz and I'm running it at 1080p 70hz. Awesome for some random HP monitor.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2015)

I have Qnix PLS 1440p at 96hz, I can overclock it to 110hz, but its not necessary to me. After 110hz, some more tweaking needs to happen to get it to work. I will have to check OneMoar's link to check frame skipping. Havent noticed much in games.


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I have Qnix PLS 1440p at 96hz, I can overclock it to 110hz, but its not necessary to me. After 110hz, some more tweaking needs to happen to get it to work. I will have to check OneMoar's link to check frame skipping. Havent noticed much in games.


handy site has a bunch of tests you can use to run your panel though the gauntlet
example I can accually push it all the way up to 75hz but it fails the color shift/checkerboard test that that refresh-rate
72 passes with flying colors


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> handy site has a bunch of tests you can use to run your panel though the gauntlet
> example I can accually push it all the way up to 75hz but it fails the color shift/checkerboard test that that refresh-rate
> 72 passes with flying colors


96 seems to be the norm for my panel so ill have to test it when I get back to school/my apartment.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2015)

anyone managed to get AMD + HDMI to overclock at all? cant seem to make even 61 work on my HDTV


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> anyone managed to get AMD + HDMI to overclock at all? cant seem to make even 61 work on my HDTV


I am using HDMI some LCD scalars simply don't tolerate anything outside spec
you can try disabling DCC


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2015)

i just used this
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=397924


2560x1440 now available as a default res in all games and windows, works just damned peachy.


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i just used this
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=397924
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 now available as a default res in all games and windows, works just damned peachy.


That doesn't actually change the panel resolution its basically down-sampling  
and I know VSR + CRU don't play nice


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> That doesn't actually change the panel resolution its basically down-sampling
> and I know VSR + CRU don't play nice



different approach, but same effect for me. i wish i could OC to higher refresh rates as well, but at least i get the higher res this way - works great for games like SC2 with no AA options.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 26, 2015)

Haven't been using the o/c as windows 10 didn't like it when it 1st came out.  Will try again after 10 goes RTM


----------



## broken pixel (May 26, 2015)

My overlord panel OC fine with windows 10. Used Toastyx patch and CRU with AMD windows 10 drivers.


----------



## droopyRO (May 27, 2015)

Dell U2713HM @80Hz 1440p but i dont notice a big difference, either the monitor is fast at 60hz or i`m slow 
The fastest games i play ATM are Battlefiled 4 and Project CARS .


----------



## OneMoar (May 29, 2015)

after fiddling with the fine timings and pixel clock patcher I am rocking 75hz
WOOHOO
thats pretty freaking beastly for a 140.00 monitor


----------



## HossHuge (May 29, 2015)

Paid $120 for mine. 





My Benq projector doesn't even give me 61Hz.


----------



## droopyRO (May 29, 2015)

I managed 90Hz on my Dell.


----------



## newconroer (May 29, 2015)

60-70 isn't that noticeable. 70-80 is somewhat noticeable. 80-96 starts to show promise. 96-144 is kinda wasted.
The thing is that bouncing frames around between 60-70, or 60-80 is less smooth than just having it stuck at 60 (with a refresh sync).

So, I would first suggest you confirm you can hold that 72fps for at least 85% of the time you're playing.


Or just buy yourself a cheap Catleap PCB monitor and probe it until you get 96hz.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

newconroer said:


> 60-70 isn't that noticeable. 70-80 is somewhat noticeable. 80-96 starts to show promise. 96-144 is kinda wasted.
> The thing is that bouncing frames around between 60-70, or 60-80 is less smooth than just having it stuck at 60 (with a refresh sync).
> 
> So, I would first suggest you confirm you can hold that 72fps for at least 85% of the time you're playing.
> ...


the s24D300 is a pls panel and there is a noticeable difference going from 60 to 75
its not just about gaming


----------



## newconroer (May 30, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the s24D300 is a pls panel and there is a noticeable difference going from 60 to 75
> its not just about gaming


His first and second post mention games, one as a link the other as a test feedback.
Not seen him comment about desktop advantages, but yes 75hz would be potentially noticeable to him.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2015)

newconroer said:


> He put the word 'games' in his opening post, kinda leads me to think he's got that in mind.


op hasn't posted since 2014 I bumped the thread a week ago


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> op hasn't posted since 2014 I bumped the thread a week ago



i actually made a post on the 26th   Im just waiting till 10 is RTM before i attempt it again as it stopped worked in build 10049


----------



## newconroer (May 31, 2015)

So are you considering games or ? Tell me more about this stoppage in Windows 10 builds. You are speaking about CRM program?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2015)

Dual AOC i2267Fw (IPS)

Got them to 66hz (Default 60) Even with patch they wouldn't go higher not even 67 (Im on single link DVI)

I used

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

and verified at 66FPS 66Hz

Not bad.

Using Windows 10 10130 ATI patch found and patched mhz limits and CRU had no issues with resets or programming.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2015)

you need dual link for anything over 1080p@60


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2015)

tried it again and it works, but since i updated to build 10130 most if not all of my games go to a black screen with sound but no picture.  If i alt+tab to desktop i can hold windows key down and see preview screen with game on it (WoW has a picture there) but when i click on it, it goes back to a black screen

Edit: seems to have been fixed with a vcredist reinstall.

WoW worked once and no its back to black screen with sound and visible in preview pane on desktop.  Witcher 3 runs proper, so it might be a blizzard problem


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you need dual link for anything over 1080p@60



Honesty I just made an assumption. Based on the fact my monitor freaks out at anything over like 165mhz pixel clock. I haven't actually gotten off my ass to check my cables. Good information though. I might just pickup some dual link and see if i can squeeze more out of her.


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Honesty I just made an assumption. Based on the fact my monitor freaks out at anything over like 165mhz pixel clock. I haven't actually gotten off my ass to check my cables. Good information though. I might just pickup some dual link and see if i can squeeze more out of her.


I suspect its not the monitor freaking out its the single link connection running out of bandwidth
that being said you can usually manage ~75hz over single link dvi if you use YcbCr 4:2:2 you do lose some color quality tho in theory
its why we have pixel clock patches


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I suspect its not the monitor freaking out its the single link connection running out of bandwidth
> that being said you can usually manage ~75hz over single link dvi if you use YcbCr 4:2:2 you do lose some color quality tho in theory
> its why we have pixel clock patches



I run the pixel clock patch and it went through successfully but the monitor kicks out if I even attempt .83mhz over. I dont recieve any color wash the monitor simply goes black and says input not supported. Do you think that is an indication of a cable problem? Or is that more the panel itself?


----------



## OneMoar (May 31, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I run the pixel clock patch and it went through successfully but the monitor kicks out if I even attempt .83mhz over. I dont recieve any color wash the monitor simply goes black and says input not supported. Do you think that is an indication of a cable problem? Or is that more the panel itself?


firmware probably has a hard-coded limit
might-be-able to work around it by disabling EDID on the driver side
else the only option is to write a new EDID to the monitors EPROM using IC2
Which still May not give you anything



Spoiler: HERE BE DRAGONS



http://www.chalk-elec.com/?p=1905


*not all displays use EPROM In fact most displays dont


----------



## Solaris17 (May 31, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> firmware probably has a hard-coded limit
> might-be-able to work around it by disabling EDID on the driver side
> else the only option is to write a new EDID to the monitors EPROM using IC2
> Which still May not give you anything
> ...



Cool, I'll look into it thanks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 31, 2015)

wow and windows 10 dont mix for some ppl, same problem as I had.  the only solution for now is windowed+fullscreen.  I can verify that the o/c is working again as monitor info shows 72hz and WoW reports 72hz as a supported rate along with 60hz


----------

